# NFA firearms act BATFE pdf book.



## 8'Duece (Aug 12, 2008)

This should answer any questions about NFA firearms, transfer and owneship and AOW's as well as the regulations that surround these type of transfers and taxing and SOT taxes for dealers and manufacturers. 

Maybe it should be stickie so NFA questions can be answered by simply loading the pdf file to ones computer.

http://www.m4carbine.net/showthread.php?t=15253

the ATF handbook would not load under the SS system. It may hae been to big. However this link takes you to the first post for the BATFE handbook which should load if you have Adobe.  

If anyone can figure out how to load this link, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Chad (Aug 13, 2008)

NFA Handbook


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Chad !!!

Don't know why I couldn't get it to load, but thanks for the help. 

Anything and everything you should want to know about NFA firearms, suppressors, AOW's and taxes and forms.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 14, 2008)

https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7110

Do pushups.......


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 14, 2008)

Centermass said:


> https://shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7110
> 
> Do pushups.......



Are you tired yet, can I get up Sgt ??


----------

